# Is this normal? 7 days after miscarriage began...



## orthodoxmom (Apr 6, 2012)

Sympotms of my miscarriage began 7 days ago. I've had a lot of bleeding and cramping... bleeding enough to use up 8 or more pads a day... that's alot to me...maybe it isn't? Anyway...the bleeding and cramping seemed to have let up quite a bit after yesterday mornign.... was finally feeling like the worst of the physical pain was behind me... no cramping last night at all or this morning when I woke....then about 2 hours ago I started getting mild cramping again...took some advil, etc. and felt llike it was at least undercontrol and the bleeding was still very mild....more like the end of a period...not much. Then suddenly I felt a wince of pain (not my worse cramping though) and stood up to have a humungous gush of blood ....rushed to the bathroom and it seemed to pour for a moment...with a bigger clot that was all stringy (so sorry if this is too much information)..... I THINK it's done.... but I"m sitting still here..... I'm worried but want to avoid unnecessary panic.... my dh is several hours away right now taking a test...we live out in the country and I'd have to have my teenager drive me...I'd rather not do that if this is normal and nothing to worrry about. I'd call my midwife right now but she is out of town and I can't stand the doctor in her office.... he'd terrify me even if there was nothing to worry about...seriously. So can someone tell me.... can this be normal? I'm thinking as long as it doesn't continue I shouldn't worry..... right?


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Mama....I've been following your threads.

With my MC (started at nearly 9 weeks) I had a little spotting on and off for several days, and on day 6 bleeding really started. I probably used ~5-6 pads a day at that point, but there was a window of time where I passed a number of larger clots and the bleeding seemed "gushy" with pretty difficult cramping. During this time the bleeding was heavy, but heavy period heavy. What you describe sounds within the realm of normal based on my experience and everything I had read, although I would keep track of the next couple of hours and then reassess. The standard guidance (which I'm guessing you know already), is that you should seek medical care if you're soaking through more than a pad an hour. Hopefully you'll find that the bleeding moderates.

Be gentle with yourself....


----------



## orthodoxmom (Apr 6, 2012)

No actually I did not know about that one pad an hour thing.... not only is my doctor just ....well....he's not exactly informative either. I went througha about three days of using about 8 pads or so....then yesterday and this mornign with only using a couple...now this...obviously the 'gush' soaked it instantly... now...while I'm not gushing, it feels heavy again. I'll keep checking...but am now worried because my teenager, the only other driver at home, just informed me she is lightheaded herself as she just got her period today....... and is in the bathtub soothing her own cramps away.

Oh boy.

Guess I'll sit still awhile and call.... ??? I don't know.. If I need someone everyone is at least a half hour away and the hospital is a half hour away. Oh the joys of living out in the boonies...


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

OP - your experience is similar to one of my MCs. Since the big clot passed, you are feeling better? Like less crampy? I can remember feeling significantly better afterwards and the bleeding tampering off markedly shortly after.

Like the other poster mentioned, I was always told to go by that one pad an hour rule. The amount of blood (aside from the clots) seemed epic but not enough to soak a pad an hour.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## orthodoxmom (Apr 6, 2012)

My dh got done with his test and called me... (he's an ER doc so while he's not a GYN, he has a little experience)... I guess bleeding like this can be normal but should be watched... one pad an hour can also be normal but needs watched... he said if I passed a really big clot (which I think I diid) that would explain it and soaking a pad an hour for a couple hours at least would be expected without causing alarm. So I will hang tight until he gets home....so long as nothing more alarming occurs. Thanks so much ladies. I'm glad this site is available to share our experiences and information with one another. When I signed up this isn't the forum I expected to find myself on and am glad to find the support here.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

My first 3 MCs weren't huge physical events, passing small clots and bleeding like a heavy period. The one I referenced in my prior post was my last and I freaked out by the amount of bleeding and passing of large clots. (that particular pregnancy progressed further than the others)

I nearly asked my DH to call an ambulance but was lucky to get a (female) OB resident on the phone and she asked me lots of questions and really educated me on what to watch for and calmed me down. My point being is yes, all that bleeding can be very scary. Glad to hear you connected with your DH.


----------

